# my pics



## juddski

*my 40k pics*

*L.O.T.D.*

















*TECH MARINE* old pic









hope you like them


----------



## Jezlad

Wow, thats some awesome work.


----------



## Djinn24

Wow! That is sweet looking, any more art?


----------



## Damned Fist

Very good use of perspective on both pics. The 'monochromatic' Tech Marine is exceptional. I could easily envision this sketch in the marine codex. Very good work!:victory:


----------



## LVix

Damned Fist said:


> Very good use of perspective on both pics. The 'monochromatic' Tech Marine is exceptional. I could easily envision this sketch in the marine codex. Very good work!:victory:


Precisely what I was going to say! :biggrin:

Fantastic stuff there juddski, you put mine to shame. I especially like the tech marine's shading as well and the tone of the picture is great. I can't wait to see more of your work. :good:


----------



## Asamodai

Beautiful. I envy your talent. +rep.


----------



## juddski

thanks all for the comments and rep ,
much appreciated :good:





> any more art


i'll post some more up ASAP djinn24:grin:



> you put mine to shame


no,no, your cyber guy and tattoo are outstanding LVix..and as soon as i find out how to give more reps i'll do it :victory:


----------



## Warsmith Faustus

that is badass, thank you!


----------



## juddski

Warsmith Faustus said:


> that is badass, thank you!



no, thank you for the thumbs up Warsmith Faustus:good:

*battle a*











*we were once brothers*









old pic


----------



## Damned Fist

Keep them coming. These are fantastic!:victory:


----------



## Blackhiker

These are really good. :good:


----------



## juddski

Damned Fist said:


> Keep them coming. These are fantastic!:victory:





> These are really good.



thanks Damned Fist ,blackhiker..and cheers for the rep


i'll have to dig out my chaos marines ,:wink:


----------



## Djinn24

Damn man, I can barely draw a stip figure, your killing me with the badarse drawings of yours.


----------



## juddski

djinn24 said:


> Damn man, I can barely draw a stip figure, your killing me with the badarse drawings of yours.


thanks djinn24,and thanks for the rep:victory:
as promised


*chaos marine*




















*closer*


----------



## Fenrakk101

What Legion are those dudes from, LOTD? They look like Nurgle marines.

Nice work man, keep 'em coming!


----------



## Red Corsairs

Fantastic artwork here juddski! Deserves not only rep but also rep, rep and more rep! It's all bloody brilliant, I can't make any criticisms. I especially like the Legion of the Damned marine and the Techmarine.


----------



## CommanderAnthor

Incredible, I love the slight cartoony look, I would be proud of myself if this was my work but, it's not.

I don't see any stamps on your work though you should put some so no one claims them to be theirs when it's not it sucks ass when your work is stolen.

If you have though and their well hidden my bad.


REP'D!


----------



## juddski

> What Legion are those dudes from


generic ?..leaning towards black legion ..ish 



> Nice work man, keep 'em coming!


thanks , i'll try 




> If you have though and their well hidden my bad.


they're on there ,
i normally incorporate it into the pic ,
but thanks for the concern

as promised ,more chaos 
*red*














*closer*










*bloodletter * 
aka what the f....? :shok:

i did for mart007 at 
http://www.minus1mod.com/smf/index.php


----------



## juddski

*ork nobb*









old pic



*attack*


----------



## Druchii in Space

Love the Chaos marines, excellent work, especially the Khorne one.


----------



## CommanderAnthor

Do you oil draw these on PC or scan them on the PC? i'm jw cause they look like oil drawings haha


----------



## juddski

> Love the Chaos marines, excellent work, especially the Khorne one.


thanks Druchii in Space




> Do you oil draw these on PC or scan them on the PC? i'm jw cause they look like oil drawings haha


they're acrylics and scanned on pc ,then put into photobucket where i can edit it proper :good:

*cadian sniper*
old pic













*obli*










*slannesh marines*


----------



## Damned Fist

Once again..., great stuff. Very professional.:victory:


----------



## juddski

Damned Fist said:


> Once again..., great stuff. Very professional.:victory:



thanks Damned Fist:good:


----------



## Damned Fist

Curious.., what is your background? Any formal training or are you just one of those naturals??:victory:


----------



## juddski

Damned Fist said:


> Curious.., what is your background? Any formal training or are you just one of those naturals??:victory:


no training ..and i stopped for a number of years ,:shok:
started back doing art about severn years ago and i'm still learning ,:victory:


----------



## aetherguy881

Dude, these are fantastic!

Now all you need is a call from GW.


----------



## juddski

aetherguy881 said:


> Dude, these are fantastic!
> 
> Now all you need is a call from GW.


thanks for the big thumbs up aetherguy881...
but i honestly think they've got some of the best artists there that i can't even begin to compete against ,
but i really appreciate your comment :thank_you:


----------



## juddski




----------



## juddski

*eldar*










*grinder*


----------



## Djinn24

Like normal awesome Judd, hate you even more!


----------



## juddski

djinn24 said:


> Like normal awesome Judd, hate you even more!


thanks for the comment and rep djinn :wink:
much appreciated:good:


----------



## Damned Fist

Just..., amazing. I think that it is official; You are the 'Bob Ross' of 40k!k:


----------



## juddski

Damned Fist said:


> Just..., amazing. I think that it is official; You are the 'Bob Ross' of 40k!k:


that is most appreciated ,i'm flattered to just be included in the same sentence as mr bob ross, cheers Damned Fist


----------



## juddski

*wulfen* 

first attempt at a space wolf



























drawm for krom at 

http://www.minus1mod.com/smf/index.php


----------



## Exodus

good work realy like the clowds behind the tech marien


----------



## juddski

Exodus said:


> good work realy like the clowds behind the tech marien


thanks Exodus :good:


----------



## ojofar

i like i like it alot:biggrin:


----------



## juddski

ojofar said:


> i like i like it alot:biggrin:


thanks ojofar, :victory:


----------



## juddski

Red Corsairs said:


> Fantastic artwork here juddski! Deserves not only rep but also rep, rep and more rep! It's all bloody brilliant, I can't make any criticisms. I especially like the Legion of the Damned marine and the Techmarine.


thank red corsair ,
sorry about the delay in replying ,kinda missed it 



*chaos lord*
old pic





























*battle*


----------



## Falcon04

I'm lovin' that space wolf, keep it up.


----------



## Baron Spikey

One that juddski did for me on a different site (well you seemed to be not showing it juddski, and it's such a beautiful picture)
Basically we were having a BF40K narrative campaign- BF40K is similar to Tactica Wars- and my Marines had just beaten off a Genestealer heavy list so I asked Juddski to make a picture commemorating it, plus it was going to be put in the army fluff as the campaign progressed

EDIT: oh here's some more as well



















I basically just asked that the marines have darkish red armour with a slightly brighter red helm, he came up with their heraldry and character.


----------



## Crimson_fists

Wow! Juddski, thoose are some really kickass pics! Love the one slaying the genestealer, + rep!
Cheers!
:drinks:


----------



## juddski

> I'm lovin' that space wolf, keep it up.


thanks falcon.i had to re-post them as they didn't work first time around 





> Wow! Juddski, thoose are some really kickass pics! Love the one slaying the genestealer, + rep!
> Cheers!


thanks crimson fist :grin:



> One that juddski did for me on a different site (well you seemed to be not showing it juddski, and it's such a beautiful picture)


thanks for posting these Baron Spikey,
i didn't show them because i did them for you :wink:


----------



## Djinn24

Must take pictures....


----------



## squeek

Juddski the marine killing the genestealer is fantastic mate, the picture is really dynamic, much more so than a lot of the GW art.


----------



## LVix

squeek said:


> Juddski the marine killing the genestealer is fantastic mate, the picture is really dynamic, much more so than a lot of the GW art.


I got to echo thissentiment juddski... extremely impressive; you humble me sir! You have quite a collection of works, many more than I can currently claim. 

Just awesome! :good:


----------



## juddski

djinn24 said:


> Must take pictures....


:grin:..yes,you must :wink:



> Juddski the marine killing the genestealer is fantastic mate, the picture is really dynamic, much more so than a lot of the GW art.


 :shok: really ?thanks squeek :wink: much appreciated :good:



> I got to echo this sentiment juddski... extremely impressive; you humble me sir! You have quite a collection of works, many more than I can currently claim.
> Just awesome!


thank you for the nice comment LVix :good:


----------



## Damned Fist

Jud, how long does it take you to paint one of these up?


----------



## juddski

Damned Fist said:


> Jud, how long does it take you to paint one of these up?


between 1 to three days depending on family leaving me alone


----------



## AnubisBlade

very nice work i am lovin the LOTD most of all with the flames from under his feet


----------



## Red Orc

I have to agree with what everyone else has said... these are amazingly impressive pieces.

And I must apologise for not getting into the Art subforum more often, I really didn't know what I was missing. These are awesome.

:humbled in the presence of greatness cyclops:


----------



## Micklez

I must say that those are pure amazing. Those have to be some of the best art ive seen for Warhammer. + Rep (if i can figure out how to do it, seem to stuff up when i try)


----------



## Red Orc

Click the "+REP" button in the top right of the post you want to rep. Pick how much rep you want to give. Put your comment. Send.

If you've already repped that post before, you can't do it again. If you've already repped that person recently, you need to spread your rep-giving around.

:hoping that helps get juddski that extra rep he deserves cyclops:


----------



## rajabersiong

these are awesome. 
what medium did you use?
regards,
rajabersiong


----------



## Fumble Tumble

wonderful... would i be able to request a tau pic from the almighty pic maker...(you)!!!
+rep+rep+rep+rep=++++rep.... just for you!


----------



## Red Orc

Juddski, your PM box is full, you're not answering your emails and you haven't been on for a few days.

When you see this, please get in touch, I need to talk to you about a picture...

:frantic cyclops:


----------



## juddski

sorry guys.:cray:.......
i feel a bit embarressed by all the nice comments that i havn't replied too :scare:.....reality keeps getting in the way and with other projects to do i'm kinda stretched a bit thin ..:alcoholic:

.:shok:.....sorry again. i'll correct it................... now ..
------------------------------------------


> very nice work i am lovin the LOTD most of all with the flames from under his feet


thanks AnubisBlade:victory:



> I have to agree with what everyone else has said



thank you red orc




> + Rep (if i can figure out how to do it, seem to stuff up when i try)


:biggrin: cheers Micklez..and thanks for the rep k:



> hoping that helps get juddski that extra rep he deserves


thanks again red orc



> these are awesome.
> what medium did you use?
> regards,
> rajabersiong


thanks rajabersiong,mainly acrylics,also watercolours ,but i have used teabags/coffee and chalk as well 




> wonderful... would i be able to request a tau pic from the almighty pic maker...(you)!!!
> +rep+rep+rep+rep=++++rep.... just for you!


lol, thanks Fumble Tumble but tau are a mystery to me and D.E ,sorry



> Juddski, your PM box is full, you're not answering your emails and you haven't been on for a few days.
> 
> When you see this, please get in touch, I need to talk to you about a picture...


sorted..i emptied my box but didn't realise i had to empty the sent one's as well till larry nursed me through it .. 

again thanks for the rep and thumbs up all ..:victory::good:


----------



## gwmaniac

ahhh....juddski, haven't seen you in a while! Glad to see you again!


----------



## Chaosftw

Wow... That is some great stuff. I am more of a Black and White person but those are very well put together pieces. I really like the Second image f the Tech Marine Blew me away!

+rep forsure!

Chaosftw


----------



## NurglingStomper

Beautiful pictures! The extent of my talent is a smiley  +rep for sho!


----------



## juddski

gwmaniac said:


> ahhh....juddski, haven't seen you in a while! Glad to see you again!


thanks gwmaniac,been kinda busy lately :victory:




> Wow... That is some great stuff. I am more of a Black and White person but those are very well put together pieces. I really like the Second image f the Tech Marine Blew me away!
> 
> +rep forsure!


thanks Chaosftw 



> Beautiful pictures! The extent of my talent is a smiley +rep for sho!


lol thanks NurglingStomper..and thanks all ,tis much appreciated :drinks: :thank_you:


----------



## Death 0F Angels

My lord, ive been missing out by overlooking the sketch and art section. Excellent work. These pics are lovely.


----------



## juddski

Death 0F Angels said:


> My lord, ive been missing out by overlooking the sketch and art section. Excellent work. These pics are lovely.


thank you Death 0F Angels and thanks for the rep:good:


----------



## FUZZTONE

Excellent work!!! i love the cadian sniper +Rep!


----------



## juddski

FUZZTONE said:


> Excellent work!!! i love the cadian sniper +Rep!



cheers fuzztone ,and thanks for the rep :victory:


----------



## juddski

firewall.....
none shall pass A


----------



## Viscount Vash

All your work is great juddski,

If I offer a bribe of rep would you upload them to the Gallery?


----------



## Dînadan

Wow, that's great artwork juddski. You're very talented


----------



## juddski

Viscount Vash said:


> All your work is great juddski,
> 
> If I offer a bribe of rep would you upload them to the Gallery?


i'll pop over there now and check it out :good:



> Wow, that's great artwork juddski. You're very talented


hey thanks for the compliment Dînadan :victory:


----------



## juddski

*chaos ig *
















chaos hound


----------



## juddski

relic?















firewall b

















duel


----------



## juddski

necron orb


----------



## Haekmo

Fantastic artwork mate. totaly awesume... + rep.. wish i had your talent

Keep it up champ


----------



## juddski

> Fantastic artwork mate. totaly awesume... + rep.. wish i had your talent
> 
> Keep it up champ


thanks for the positive feedback Haekmo

craft

orc 














eldar













imperium


----------



## Damned Fist

Fantastic. I still say that these should be in a book somewhere. They are too good to not be published.k:


----------



## juddski

thanks Damned Fist ,i really appreciate your post,thanks again ,

another

this was done for Grey Death's home grown legion 


















i know it's a bit unlevel ..but..


----------



## Zondarian

Juddski did these for me, they are amazing and thankyou. Since this about his work I thought why not post them, so I have.


----------



## juddski

Zondarian said:


> Juddski did these for me, they are amazing and thankyou. Since this about his work I thought why not post them, so I have.


thanks zondarian,i didn't post them because i thought you were keeping them under "wraps" sort of thing?....another one for you ,i'll also post the rest up if it's ok with you?












flamer...

deleted:wink:


----------



## Dînadan

Looks good, keep it up.  The lave/lighting/paterning on the flamer one looks very nicely done.


----------



## juddski

Dînadan said:


> Looks good, keep it up.  The lave/lighting/paterning on the flamer one looks very nicely done.


thanks dinadan :wink:


another one ..


----------



## Zondarian

I was keeping them under wraps a bit, but I thought that you took a lot of time on them, why not show people how good they are.


----------



## juddski

Zondarian said:


> I was keeping them under wraps a bit, but I thought that you took a lot of time on them, why not show people how good they are.



o.k. no problem zond' i've removed the flamer one :wink:


----------



## juddski




----------



## gwmaniac

Wow, that's one of the best pics you've done so far! The head on the first advancing marine may be a bit out of proportion, but besides that, it's another beautiful work of art! You want some rep?


----------



## Red Corsairs

Still up to making fantastic artwork I see! Great as always juddski, +rep!


----------



## juddski

gwmaniac said:


> Wow, that's one of the best pics you've done so far! The head on the first advancing marine may be a bit out of proportion, but besides that, it's another beautiful work of art! You want some rep?



yes please :biggrin:.........i agree ,the head is a bit small but that was intenstional ,
i like heads slightly smaller to give the impression of strenghth and power of the suite ....
but sometimes i get carried away ...:scare:
thanks for the feedback gwmaniac,much appreciated..



> Still up to making fantastic artwork I see! Great as always juddski, +rep


thanks for the comment and rep red corsair :good:


----------



## Damned Fist

Wow! I really enjoy seeing your work. Very inspiring to be sure. Thanks for sharing it with us.:victory:


----------



## MyI)arkness

Damn nice IG soldiers pic you drawn, and also he belongs to one of 2 armies of ig that i like :victory:


----------



## juddski

Damned Fist said:


> Wow! I really enjoy seeing your work. Very inspiring to be sure. Thanks for sharing it with us.:victory:


no,no, thanks for comment Damned Fist:good:



> Damn nice IG soldiers pic you drawn, and also he belongs to one of 2 armies of ig that i like


thanks MyI)arkness :victory:


I.H.










extra armour on torso


----------



## Dînadan

Have you thought about aplying to GW as an artist?


----------



## juddski

Dînadan said:


> Have you thought about aplying to GW as an artist?



thanks for the compliment Dînadan,:victory:
but i think they've got enough/better artists :wink:


----------



## Dînadan

No offence to John Blanche, but I'd far rather see your artwork in a GW army book/codex than his


----------



## juddski

Dînadan;342183 said:


> No offence to John Blanche, but I'd far rather see your artwork in a GW army book/codex than his



i think there are a lot of other better artists at GW ,
but i think it might be his direction /influence that could be a major factor,
more than his art??IMHO?................but ,
i don't know, ,thanks anyway Dinadan :good:


----------



## Dînadan

He's influence in the look of WH and 40k is indesputable, but I just think that his designs have no place inpublished books (other than art books perhaps). He's a concept artist at most, not an illustrator or exhibition artist which I think should be in the rulebooks. The only concept sketches I don't mind in the books would be ones like those in older LotR supplement books where they were done in sepia and blended into the page they were on. But maybe that's just me and the majority of hobbyists like Blanche's work :/


----------



## Peakey95

Omg Wow........(drops dead).....


----------



## juddski

Peakey95 said:


> Omg Wow........(drops dead).....


in a good way?...:scare: ...cheers peaky95 :biggrin:


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

We meet again Juddski!

Seeing a lot of paintings from you in this topic that I have not seen elsewhere.
Good job as always and I see you are evolving also.
The one image that stands out in this entire topic is the Legion of the Damned marine in the first post though. That one is amazing!


----------



## Overfeind

cool i love the cadian sniper


----------



## juddski

> cool i love the cadian sniper


thanks Overfeind :good:,appreciate the comment:victory:



> Seeing a lot of paintings from you in this topic that I have not seen elsewhere.
> Good job as always and I see you are evolving also.
> The one image that stands out in this entire topic is the Legion of the Damned marine in the first post though. That one is amazing


hey Col' ,how are you doing?,
you found out where i'm hiding :biggrin:

thanks for the positive comment ,i was going to ask you when your going to post some of your pics? ..but i see you've already started a thread ,which i'm going over to ASAP..:wink:


----------



## juddski

*chaos lord*


----------



## Zondarian

As always great work Jud


----------



## Fire Lord

Great art, wish you could pass some of that talent this way!


----------



## juddski

Zondarian said:


> As always great work Jud


:wink: thanks zond' :victory:




> Great art, wish you could pass some of that talent this way!


thanks firedrake,:good:
half the battle is enjoy what you draw ,
the other half is practice,practice, practice,
i'm still evolving and learning :scare:


----------

